# "The Vanity of Thoughts' by Thomas Goodwin



## Bladestunner316 (May 16, 2006)

This book is by Thomas Goodwin a Puritan author who helped develop the The Savoy Declaration of Faith and Order . 

I got this book free of charge through Mt Zion Chapel Library. I got it thourgh their bundle package they offer quarterly with a subscription to the Free Grace Broadcaster.

I think even though I have not finished it yet I think it's a great little book. It has aided me in one area(of many) that I tend to neglect. As Im over joyed with the breadth and scholary of Reformed Theology thorought the ages even pre-reformation. Wanting to cram my head with so much knowledge and develop a zeal for seeing and mediatating on Holy Scripture. I neglect one of my chief sins - my "thoughts"! 

Most of if not all of sin comes from my heart and develops as a thought. Though I truly believe I have been regenerated and am a new creation. My flesh is weak. 

This book has been excellent so far in helping me examine my self not from my actions per se or what I do. But from where these actions first take fruit. In my heart with my thoughts. 

One aspect of myself and an area I need to and now see better to work on is my passiveness which is associated with my thoughts that dwell on what another man is thinking of me. Which is sin or can be sin. 

My chief concern is what does my creator think of me? How do I go about remedying my fallen state? Well I know that I cant do anything to remedy myself from sin its all in Christ. 

But a way to go about it is to put my thoughts upon Gods word. In prayer. Incline my thoughts towards Christ and his excellence. In His depth of Love toward me on the Cross. 

The only thing I slightly disagree with is that Goodwin seems I can be mistaken that and fiction reading is worthless. I agree and disagree. 

In Daniel 1:17 To these four young men God gave knowledge and understanding of all kinds of literature and learning. And Daniel could understand visions and dreams of all kinds.

I think the point was that these literature can easily distarct us from reading Gods word and focus are thoughts on Him.

You can read this book online HERE


In Christ,
Blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 25, 2006)

Has anybody read this? Im almost finished and it is an excellent tract or small booklet. 

blade


----------



## py3ak (May 26, 2006)

I have read it. Thomas Goodwin is always very good and worth reading. I enjoyed it very much. It was convicting to me about how much time I spend daydreaming. As you say, I am not convinced of the evil of fiction or of making up fiction --but it is one thing to write a book and another thing to daydream constantly about writing a book (or developing faster-than-light travel or curing cancer or making so-and-so feel stupid or whatever).


----------

